# Less time behind the keyboard



## mustang67 (Mar 12, 2007)

I was told by some one in the salmon forum I needed less time behind the key board and more in the field. I have been a member since 2007 and I think I have 42 posts. LOL any way we limited out on squirrels today. 2 limits for 2 people. It was fun. I am new hunting behind jack russells for them and it is a riot. We also got 3 pats. I bring my brittany along while running the other dogs. Gotta love northern michigan.


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

Do they tree? lets see some pics.


----------



## mustang67 (Mar 12, 2007)

The dogs tree like mad. It is alot of fun. For some reason I cant get the pics to attach. I have a video of the dogs to. I will have pics to follow.


----------

